# Box #3 Inventoried



## Oldsdigger (Dec 27, 2017)

So the second box is sorted out a nice mix of Beers, Meds and Household . Beers contained a nice Pabst Milwaukee, brewed in Philly. A nice Rohrers Drug Store, Citrate Magnesia, Ohio possibly.                       

*Beers*, Left to right            1) Cantrell Cochrane PGC5 Soda ? Aqua, crown top 2) The Cumberland Brewing Co. Cumberland MD. Trade Mark 12 1/2OZ. Nice center medallion. Brown, crown top 

                                        3) John Hohenadel, Falls Brewing Co. Phila PA. Aqua, crown top. 4) Pabst Milwaukee A.M. Finkbeiner, Philadelphia PA, Registered This Bottle Not To Be Sold, Nice Hops 

                                            branch with Centered B Medallion. Brown, crown top. 5) The John Eichler Brewing Co. New York Registered. Aqua, blob top.                                                                 

Medicines, and Household   1) C.W. Atwell, Portland ME. cork, aqua flask 2) Easy Bright Polishes, BF Stinson & Co. Buffalo N.Y. USA, clear cork. 3) H.H.Cole, Binghampton N.Y. drk aqua, cork 
top left to bottom right       4) Non Poisonous won't stain, DEAD STUCK for bugs, Trade Mark, Philadelphia Chemical Co. Cassel Germany, Phildelphia PA aqua ,cork, flask 
                                        5) Solution Citrate Magnesia, Dose for Adults one half to one bottle - Children - in proportion to age, Rohrers Drug Store Made Fresh Everytime, clear, Diamond crown.
                                        6) Olive oil ? Greosarsolo Baldacci, Crude embossment, Long necked with tapered body to base, drk olive green. two piece mold, seam to lip. cork top.



    
                                          Rorhers Citrate Magnesia     DEAD STUCK for bugs         Cumberland brewing Co.      Pabst Milwaukee, A.M. Feinbeiner


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2017)

Is the Atwell pontiled?  If so that is a fairly good bottle.  There is a market for the citrate bottle as well.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Dec 28, 2017)

nhpharm, No unfortunately it is not, it is an early BIM. But I have some other older Portland Druggist bottles to which will eventually surface as I go through the boxes and bottles. As far as the Citrate Magnesia I have several versions of that including one 9If I remember that is a diagonal script.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 28, 2017)

If you rustle up any New Hampshire stuff that you are looking to sell, I may be in the market.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Dec 28, 2017)

Will Do !


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

Nhpharm, Are you interested in any Pharms from Portland ME. ? I spent many years in Kennebunkport and made a few purchases up there while I was still collecting. Even have a Pharmacy bottle from the drugstore in the center of town which is still in business after 140 years Unfortunately most of my Meds are from outside Philadelphia where I used to dig.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 17, 2018)

I appreciate you asking-I do try to keep my collection to New Hampshire (and now Texas since that is where I live/dig now) stuff.  There are some Maine collectors on the site though.


----------



## Stephengriffin93 (Mar 3, 2020)

Love that drug store citrate bottle nice one


----------

